# Hi, new FFA here.



## Ceeola (Sep 6, 2010)

I've sorta been lurking for about a year now..and finally decided to join.:happy:

I'm in my 20's, and happy to finally able meet new people who share my attraction to BHM's. Soft tummies, double chins, round faces, and big soft arms make my heart melt.
Even though I'm still "in the closet" about my attraction to BHM's, it's to be with people who know what I'm going through.

Love, peace, and chicken grease

-Ceeola


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola, welcome to the boards!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ceeola said:


> I've sorta been lurking for about a year now..and finally decided to join.:happy:
> 
> I'm in my 20's, and happy to finally able meet new people who share my attraction to BHM's. Soft tummies, double chins, round faces, and big soft arms make my heart melt.
> Even though I'm still "in the closet" about my attraction to BHM's, it's to be with people who know what I'm going through.
> ...



Welcome Ceeola, always good to see somebody come out of the shadows and start mingling 

I hope you settle in well and have a good time here.


----------



## Albino_taters (Sep 6, 2010)

well welcome to the boards. you should tell us a little about yourself, like your thoughts on life, zombies, fresh mineral spring water, etc, etc. always good to see a new face...err...name on these boards


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome, Ceeola. It's nice to be among likeminded people, isn't it? 
Have fun! Looking forward to seeing you around the boards.


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2010)

Ceeola said:


> I've sorta been lurking for about a year now..and finally decided to join.:happy:
> 
> I'm in my 20's, and happy to finally able meet new people who share my attraction to BHM's. Soft tummies, double chins, round faces, and big soft arms make my heart melt.
> Even though I'm still "in the closet" about my attraction to BHM's, it's to be with people who know what I'm going through.
> ...



A nice, warm, BHM welcome to Dimensions
Forums for you, Ceeola!:bow:


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 6, 2010)

howdy doodie o/


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Ceeola, welcome to the boards. Rises in FFAs give me great incentive to post more, so thanks


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Ceeola!

Welcome to Dims!!! 

Have fun, poke around and get comfortable.


----------



## MaybeX (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello there!


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope you enjoy your Dims adventures!


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome <3


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 6, 2010)

Big hellos and welcomeness!


----------



## Ceeola (Sep 6, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> well welcome to the boards. you should tell us a little about yourself, like your thoughts on life, zombies, fresh mineral spring water, etc, etc. always good to see a new face...err...name on these boards



Ha! I'll promise I'll post a picture soon. I'm a Manga/Marvel/Anime lover who is addicted to chocolate. I love to cook, write, and read. I guess you could call mea hopeless romatic because I love Shakespeare. My favorite of his works is Taming of The Shrew. As for zombies, I have a love-hate relationship with them. They look cool. However, I can't watch a scary movie with them in it. I can't watch a scary movie period. My first and last attempt was Chuckie and after that I called it a day. My favorie music is classic soul. I love The Temptations, Earth,Wind, and Fire, Aretha Franklin, and The Supremes. The list goes on and on. My favorite movie is Brian's Song. I cry everytime I watch it. My favorite book is Stuck In Neutral. I'm also a dog lover. As for my thoughts on life...live it to the fullest and have no regrets. That's all I can think of for now.
P.S:Mineral water and Vitamin water? Whatever happened to plain old ice-cubed water in a cup? LOL!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

Ceeola said:


> Ha! I'll promise I'll post a picture soon. I'm a Manga/Marvel/Anime lover who is addicted to chocolate. I love to cook, write, and read. I guess you could call mea hopeless romatic because I love Shakespeare. My favorite of his works is Taming of The Shrew. As for zombies, I have a love-hate relationship with them. They look cool. However, I can't watch a scary movie with them in it. I can't watch a scary movie period. My first and last attempt was Chuckie and after that I called it a day. My favorie music is classic soul. I love The Temptations, Earth,Wind, and Fire, Aretha Franklin, and The Supremes. The list goes on and on. My favorite movie is Brian's Song. I cry everytime I watch it. My favorite book is Stuck In Neutral. I'm also a dog lover. As for my thoughts on life...live it to the fullest and have no regrets. That's all I can think of for now.
> P.S:Mineral water and Vitamin water? Whatever happened to plain old ice-cubed water in a cup? LOL!



LOL! All of this reminded me, don't forget to post here as well:

Dims Introduction Thread:


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome Ceeola!


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 6, 2010)

Greetings, program!


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome Ceeola! *glares at the rest of the board members* Would you look at this?! We have a new member, and just LOOK at the disaster area this place is! You should be ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 6, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Welcome Ceeola! *glares at the rest of the board members* Would you look at this?! We have a new member, and just LOOK at the disaster area this place is! You should be ashamed of yourselves!



We keep throwing you out, but you keep coming back.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 6, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> We keep throwing you out, but you keep coming back.



And in greater numbers.

Wait, what?


----------



## SonnyC (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Ceeola, you sound like an interesting person, I hope we can get to know each other


----------



## Esther (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 6, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> We keep throwing you out, but you keep coming back.





Sasquatch! said:


> And in greater numbers.
> 
> Wait, what?



.....lolque


----------



## Amandy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, and I hope you come out of the closet - the afterglow is great for your skin.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the boards!

I encourage all FFAs to make their way out of the closet eventually. You don't know how much joy you bring to the world.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 6, 2010)

FFA Pride Parade anyone?


----------



## Albino_taters (Sep 7, 2010)

Ceeola said:


> P.S:Mineral water and Vitamin water? Whatever happened to plain old ice-cubed water in a cup? LOL!



Well there are plenty otakus here, so you're among friends. As for plain water, water's never been plain since the invention of adding lemon and sugar in it. Water is the blank canvas of potential liquid awesomeness!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ahoy There!


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 7, 2010)

hiya! (apparently is too short a message...)


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 7, 2010)

Yay another FFA 
Welcome many welcomes


----------



## project219 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ceeola said:


> Ha! I'll promise I'll post a picture soon. I'm a Manga/Marvel/Anime lover who is addicted to chocolate. I love to cook, write, and read. I guess you could call mea hopeless romatic because I love Shakespeare. My favorite of his works is Taming of The Shrew. As for zombies, I have a love-hate relationship with them. They look cool. However, I can't watch a scary movie with them in it. I can't watch a scary movie period. My first and last attempt was Chuckie and after that I called it a day. My favorie music is classic soul. I love The Temptations, Earth,Wind, and Fire, Aretha Franklin, and The Supremes. The list goes on and on. My favorite movie is Brian's Song. I cry everytime I watch it. My favorite book is Stuck In Neutral. I'm also a dog lover. As for my thoughts on life...live it to the fullest and have no regrets. That's all I can think of for now.
> P.S:Mineral water and Vitamin water? Whatever happened to plain old ice-cubed water in a cup? LOL!




The first part of that described me so very much. Matter in fact, most of it describes me also, including the totally rational fear of the movie Child's play.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome sweetheart :kiss2:

B xXx


----------



## shhtx1970 (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome and hope you have fun and excitement.


----------



## tekkers (Sep 22, 2010)

its starting to look better for us BHM as more FFA's make there way out from the closet


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 22, 2010)

tekkers said:


> its starting to look better for us BHM as more FFA's make there way out from the closet



Yeah, 'specially considering it would just be a bad scene if I tried to get in that closet with 'em.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Yeah, 'specially considering it would just be a bad scene if I tried to get in that closet with 'em.



It's a very large closet. You cross it into a magical land, where you'll find a lamppost and more Effeffeys than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's a very large closet. You cross it into a magical land, where you'll find a lamppost and more Effeffeys than you could shake a stick at.



It's like Narnia with less Christan allegory!!!


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> It's like Narnia with less Christan allegory!!!



And probably more fondling and orgies!


----------

